# Shredded Wheat Factory



## Rubex (Mar 23, 2016)

The Shredded Wheat Factory opened in 1926 and closed in 2008. Large storage sheds were built around the factory but they have since been demolished leaving the factory standing in a large area of wasteland. Tesco submitted plans for redevelopment but they were rejected in January 2012. 



























































































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 23, 2016)

I enjoyed that Rubex, great pics. I remember a friend of mine used to service some machines there and always came back with loads of boxes of cereals etc that he bought from the staff shop.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 23, 2016)

Another good report and pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 23, 2016)

Very nice, great photos as usual.like this alot


----------



## smiler (Mar 23, 2016)

That's huge Rubex a bit knackered but still beats the hell out of another Tescos, pics are up to your usual high standard, Thanks


----------



## krela (Mar 23, 2016)

Really great photos, thanks Rubex.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 24, 2016)

That looked like a good wholesome explore there Rubex, with a bit of a rough edge ;-)


----------



## degenerate (Mar 24, 2016)

Two thumbs up from me Rubex! Loving that shot of the soggy factory floor with all the peeling paint


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 24, 2016)

I really enjoyed our visit here.much better than I expected.great pics rubex


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 24, 2016)

Looking a bit worse for wear!Cracking images Rubex.


----------



## tazong (Mar 24, 2016)

Killer pictures bud , if you carry on like this you will be a cerial killer, sorry was a corny joke


----------



## Rubex (Mar 24, 2016)

tazong said:


> Killer pictures bud , if you carry on like this you will be a cerial killer, sorry was a corny joke



:laugh: brilliant!!


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 24, 2016)

Picture 3 is my favourite. Very good job


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 25, 2016)

I really like your photos an take on this, I did this years ago, always good to see what remains of places, surprised its standing still after many years! D good stuff rubex!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow, what a fantastic report, I'm def going to have to go for a mooch after seeing these pics!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 4, 2016)

O this is my kind of explore, loving the exterior to


----------



## derek328 (Jul 8, 2017)

hi, 
I worked there for 22 yrs. Its a shame that it got to that state well done for taking the pictures it brings back memories thanks again ,


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh its so great to see this place again! there looks like a bit more water damage over the years but thats to be expected I guess, I just love this factory!

Thanks for documenting it after its been quiet for so long, I love catching up with places.

I heard it was going to be redev but the council wudn't allow it...the silo's were going to be turned into a roof cafe, such a shame the plans weren't allowed!

Wonderful report and pics Rubex, Thanks!


----------



## freeclimb (Jul 11, 2017)

Check your flaps! Nice set of shots there Rubex.


----------



## Ferox (Jul 11, 2017)

Looks a good'un and great photo's


----------

